# March charter trip



## mcseals (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm wanting to bring my son down and do a charter in late March or early April what could one expect to catch on a near shore trip that time of year and need recommendations on a captain also 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 28, 2016)

Where are you planning on going?


----------



## mcseals (Dec 28, 2016)

off ga coast open to suggestions


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 28, 2016)

There are many good guides up and down the GA coast. The inshore/nearshore bite is getting good that time of year too. Narrowing down where you want to go and what you want to fish for will really help on suggestions. I personally love inshore fishing the best, and the spring is when it starts to get exciting. I live in St. Marys. There are several good guides down here, and the fishing is excellent. Its a quick trip from the ramp to open water for nearshore, and there is no shortage of inshore fishing here for nice flounder, trout, and reds. The same can be said for the Brunswick area, and the Savannah area. You have a lot of choices, and have already chosen a great time of year for a charter.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Dec 28, 2016)

Check out the pucs


----------



## trippcasey (Dec 29, 2016)

↑↑↑↑Check out this guy↑↑↑↑ He has a great portfolio.


----------



## ssramage (Dec 29, 2016)

There's a lot of great fishing in the Brunswick/SSI area. Inshore fishing should be pretty good about then.

Several good captains to choose from also... Tim Cutting, Scott Owens, Rob Aldridge, Bobby Burgess, Gary Altman...just to name a few.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 29, 2016)

Near shore reefs hold sheepshead , all the black sea bass you can catch, porgies and black Drum in March.   Also some spiney dogfish (sharks) hanging around.  Occasional Grouper and Snapper at near shore reefs also.

I think the BSB get larger in march or the fishing pressure on them is less.   

The pics were march a few years ago (different trips). Top was KC reef and other was probably CCA .  

Any of the Charter Captains can put you on a reef and catch tons of fish.   (I am not  a charter CPT)   .   End of May and June the cobia, cuda, spadesfish, Spanish and Kings showing up.  But you and son should have almost non stop catching in March.


----------



## bnz (Jan 4, 2017)

March and April the tripletail should be starting up off Jekyll.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 8, 2017)

Sheepshead wI'll be chunky as well. Lots over seven pounds


----------

